# Guitar Pedals...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I know there a few guitar players on here so hoping you can help.

My lad is currently at uni and has asked for a Boss Katana practice amp for Christmas as his current Line6 amp has seen better days, so I've ordered him one.

As a little surprise present, I've bought him a pedal too, a TC Electronic Rusty Fuzz, cheap as chips but had good reviews. Everyone needs Fuzz and the amp doesn't have distortion like his Line6 does, so job done - or so i thought.

Anyhoo - we've given the kids a limit of £150 for Chrimbo so he has £70 left plus probably another £50 from his grandparents. I asked him last night what else he wanted for Chrimbo and his reply was "I dunno, maybe a pedal to go with my amp...".

I want to keep the Fuzz pedal as surprise, but beyond Mudhoney's education of Superfuzz BigMuff I know very little about these things.

So with a £70 to £120 budget, what one (or possibly two) pedals are an essential bit of kit. Maybe a delay pedal? I did think about a tuning pedal as he is constantly messing around with bizarre tuning, but he uses an app on his phone for this so would probably be redundant.

Musically he's very much into Mathrock, finger picking and tapping, bands like TTNG, Cap N Jazz, Modest Mouse etc, but also post rock/ambient - Amercan Football, Godspeed You Black Emperor, Mogwai, Sigur Ros etc

Cheers all.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I spent last night reading and watching videos and was pretty much set on a looper pedal. It will fit in great with the kind of stuff he likes to play and for his own little ditties he makes up. The Boss RC3 seems to tick all the boxes and is on the budget. https://www.andertons.co.uk/guitar-dept/guitar-pedals/looper-pedals/boss-rc-3-guitar-loop-pedal

Then I thought maybe a reverb pedal would be more suitable. More reading and another Boss seems to tick all the boxes and has delay built in etc so would be a great pedal. Again within budget https://www.andertons.co.uk/guitar-dept/guitar-pedals/reverb-pedals/boss-rv6-compact-reverb-pedal

Then i saw this and thought, yeah, RV6 it has to be - https://www.andertons.co.uk/guitar-dept/guitar-pedals/reverb-pedals/boss-rv6-compact-reverb-pedal

Then at about 6 minutes the chap combines the reverb with the looper.

Budgets hey, i'm sure we've all been here before. I think budgets are going out the window, factor in connecting leads, a power supply and daisy chain and it all gets out of hand. That would also mean i need to increase the budget for my other son in the name of fairness! lol.

Somebody talk me out of this..:lol:


----------

